# 2014 Lupine lights - Betty TL2 with 4500 lumens! :)



## tonkem (Aug 20, 2013)

You can check it out here: 

http://lupine.de/files/documents/Lupine_Brochure_2013_2014.pdf

Not sure of release dates, or pricing, but looks like it will have 6 XML-2 and 1 XP-E.... 

Looking forward to more information. I have emailed Lupine to get more information on the head for my Betty TL/TL-S setup


----------



## CarpentryHero (Aug 20, 2013)

A 4500 lumen Headlamp? Wow, the new line is monstrous


----------



## tonkem (Aug 20, 2013)

CarpentryHero said:


> A 4500 lumen Headlamp? Wow, the new line is monstrous



And a 4500 lumen flashlight


----------



## sledhead (Aug 20, 2013)

Keep us up to date - miss my Wilma! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonkem (Aug 20, 2013)

Reading through the Betty TL2 manual, Lupine now allows you to set your own preset brightness levels (up to four of them). Including a Red LED for dark adapted eyes. Yeah!

Here is a link to the manual: http://www.lupine.de/files/manuals/Betty_TL2Web-5.pdf


----------



## PANGES (Aug 20, 2013)

That last pic of the pdf is awesome. I want!


----------



## tonkem (Aug 20, 2013)

PANGES said:


> That last pic of the pdf is awesome. I want!



be ready to spend  the kit with battery and charger is about $800


----------



## Mike9028 (Aug 21, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## verysimple (Aug 21, 2013)

do want


----------



## PANGES (Aug 21, 2013)

tonkem said:


> be ready to spend  the kit with battery and charger is about $800



You can't put a price on happiness...


... actually, you can. It appears to be $800.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 21, 2013)

PANGES said:


> You can't put a price on happiness...
> 
> 
> ... actually, you can. It appears to be $800.



Agreed, if you already have a battery tank, then you can just buy the head for around $650 US. Not available yet, but should be soon. Will update when I hear back from the US dealer.


----------



## Mike9028 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, keep me posted! I want one now


----------



## carl (Aug 21, 2013)

The low mode was about 250 lumens on the current model - hope they made it lower on the future model for handheld applications.


----------



## sledhead (Aug 21, 2013)

PANGES said:


> You can't put a price on happiness...
> 
> 
> ... actually, you can. It appears to be $800.



Well said! :devil:


----------



## tonkem (Aug 21, 2013)

carl said:


> The low mode was about 250 lumens on the current model - hope they made it lower on the future model for handheld applications.



They have a red xpe in the center led for low light as well as a programmable 4 modes of your choice.


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 22, 2013)

I was looking forward to ordering my TL2 today and getting it next week, however Dan at Lupine Lighting told me that they will not be shipped to the states until next week. The Betty R14 still has no ship date..


----------



## tonkem (Aug 22, 2013)

bulbmogul said:


> I was looking forward to ordering my TL2 today and getting it next week, however Dan at Lupine Lighting told me that they will not be shipped to the states until next week. The Betty R14 still has no ship date..



Ok, thanks for the update. Did he say when the head only would be available? I emailed Fred, but have not heard back from him yet.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 22, 2013)

bulbmogul said:


> I was looking forward to ordering my TL2 today and getting it next week, however Dan at Lupine Lighting told me that they will not be shipped to the states until next week. The Betty R14 still has no ship date..



We are talking about the flashlight right? I just got the email back from Fred, and he said they would be available after interbike, in early October. He may just be talking about the head only purchase, of which I requested since I have the batteries and chargers already  We shall see.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 22, 2013)

Ugh...missed on a used Betty some ways back and now this!!! Ugh! Sledhead, ya can't have the Wilma back!:devil:


Karl


----------



## carl (Aug 22, 2013)

$800? For one light? How do I justify that? It sure is a great looking light though. I'd pick it over all other lights for sure. I love the smaller 2x18650 battery tube rather than the larger 3x18650 or 4x18650 of other brands. Do I have to wait for the euro to devalue? But then, the dollar will probably devalue as well, thus cancelling any purchasing power. How is Greece doing these days?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 22, 2013)

carl said:


> $800? For one light? How do I justify that? It sure is a great looking light though. I'd pick it over all other lights for sure. I love the smaller 2x18650 battery tube rather than the larger 3x18650 or 4x18650 of other brands. Do I have to wait for the euro to devalue? But then, the dollar will probably devalue as well, thus cancelling any purchasing power. How is Greece doing these days?


It's a pricey light yeah 
With Greece?? All good there, all the other EU countries are still sending money


----------



## carl (Aug 22, 2013)

kj2 said:


> With Greece?? All good there, all the other EU countries are still sending money



oh well. I suppose its selfish of me to want the currency of, what - the whole european continent - to go down on my account so i can purchase a flashlight. lol

But about the Lupine, are the battery tube-to-head threads bare aluminum? Or are they coated for wear resistance?


----------



## karlthev (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I wrestled my Wilma from sledhead and glad I did. Very nice work on this light. The "new" Betty WORTH $800??? That's a question all the nuts here (including ME!) will be asking themselves!! It shure do look nice though don't it???!!! ("English" at my expense).


Karl


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 22, 2013)

I actually think that the Betty TL2 with large capacity battery is going to be about 900.00 roughly USD.. I had just talked again with Dan of Lupine today and the Piko 1200 Lumen flashlights are shipped and on the way, but the Betty's are going to be a week or so late. It can only be purchased at first as a kit. I am going to get both hte Piko 1200 lumen for my wife and the bad boy betty for me.. 4500 lumens in the palm of your hand..? unreal..


----------



## tonkem (Aug 22, 2013)

bulbmogul said:


> I actually think that the Betty TL2 with large capacity battery is going to be about 900.00 roughly USD.. I had just talked again with Dan of Lupine today and the Piko 1200 Lumen flashlights are shipped and on the way, but the Betty's are going to be a week or so late. It can only be purchased at first as a kit. I am going to get both hte Piko 1200 lumen for my wife and the bad boy betty for me.. 4500 lumens in the palm of your hand..? unreal..



Get us some shots when you get it. I will be waiting until I can buy the head only.  I already have the 26 deg Betty TL and the Wilma TL


----------



## a.lber.to (Aug 23, 2013)

Damn! I have been waiting for the bare version of the Zebralight S6330 to use as a very bright compact carry light, but this new version of the Betty just managed to tip the scales in its own direction (factoring in also the lack of information from Zebralight). So I now have one on its way to me with an extra short battery... sigh... can you say "addiction"?


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 23, 2013)

a.lber.to said:


> Damn! I have been waiting for the bare version of the Zebralight S6330 to use as a very bright compact carry light, but this new version of the Betty just managed to tip the scales in its own direction (factoring in also the lack of information from Zebralight). So I now have one on its way to me with an extra short battery... sigh... can you say "addiction"?


You must not be in the States as they are not ready to order yet. I was told possibly end of next week of 1st of September. 4500 Lumens in the palm of your hand and these are not over inflated chinese knockoff lumens..


----------



## a.lber.to (Aug 23, 2013)

bulbmogul said:


> You must not be in the States ...



Indeed, I am in Europe, and it is coming direct from Lupine. Looking forward to having it in my hands - it will make for a great hand-warmer this winter!


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 23, 2013)

a.lber.to said:


> Indeed, I am in Europe, and it is coming direct from Lupine. Looking forward to having it in my hands - it will make for a great hand-warmer this winter!


 Well I am snagging one myself as soon as they are available here in States. No need for winter hand warming here as i will be taking mine with me to Sri Lanka in january for several months..


----------



## The_Driver (Aug 23, 2013)

You need to remeber that the Lupine lights are develeoped and assembled by a small german company here in Germany. That in it's self makes them much more expensive. The quality of these lights and the amount of thought that has gone into them is not comparable to standard Chinese lights that are talked about here quite often. 

If you acutally need this quality is another thing....

If you compare this light to high-output lights form American companies you will see that it is either brighter, smaller or more practical (for some people => integrated rechargeable battery and high quality charger). 

An no, I don't not work for Lupine. Their lights are definitely not perfect. I only onw an old halogen bike light from them.


----------



## carl (Aug 23, 2013)

German products tend to be high-quality upper-end stuff. But people usually don't say, yes, this product is an absolute bargain for the price but instead say yes, I got what I paid for.

So just asking, are there any German products which Germans say, yes, this is an absolute bargain for the price?


----------



## The_Driver (Aug 24, 2013)

carl said:


> German products tend to be high-quality upper-end stuff. But people usually don't say, yes, this product is an absolute bargain for the price but instead say yes, I got what I paid for.
> 
> So just asking, are there any German products which Germans say, yes, this is an absolute bargain for the price?



I don't know of many  . 
Lupine lights certainly aren't a bargain . 

But most high-end things are usually not a bargain. The price for them being a little bit better is usually very high.


----------



## a.lber.to (Aug 24, 2013)

The 80/20 rule applies in this context as well, IMOHO.

You can achieve the first 80% quality-level in your product with 20% of the production cost. It you want to make a no-compromises product and push things to 100% (especially in terms of reliability of each single item produced), that will require a further 80% in costs...


----------



## holylight (Aug 24, 2013)

$1-2k this flashlight


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 24, 2013)

Whom will be the 1st one to post pictures of there new Lupine 4500 Lumen Flashlight here...?


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey i'd be happy with their piko mini max. How big is that thing anyway, and not that it would matter, but how much? 

I'll even overlook the giant playful font on it, which kind of reminds me of what you'd find on a wacky water yard toy or bubble gum packaging.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 24, 2013)

Taken from their website. 

Here are some photos:
As well as the specs:

Flashlight Betty TL2 S
Lumens 4500
Runtime 30min - 30h
Dimensions (ØxL)57 x 127mm
Weight 290g
Batterytank 3.3 Ah
Material CNC-milled, aluminum 6061-T6, shot-peen
Battery 7.2V 3.3Ah
watt hours 24Wh
Dimensions (ØxL) 39 x 79mm
Weight 145g
Protection class IP 68 (waterproofness ), IK 09 (impact strength)
Highcurrent 3C
Cell type Panasonic NCR18650B
PCB Reversible cuttoff at short circuit, overvoltage, undervoltage
Proper for Betty TL2, Betty TL, Wilma TL, Tesla TL
Central contact hard golden plated
Lighthead Betty TL2 4500 Lumens - 45W
Lumens 4500
Illuminant 6 - Cree XM-L2 - Red XP-E Center LED
Material CNC-machined, Aluminium 6061-T6, Shot-peened, Hard-anodized
Dimensions (ØxL) 57 x 50mm
Weight 147g
Protection class IP 68 (Watertightness)
Microprocessor 14-Bit RISC
Lens 26° Optik (Collimated Lens Technology)
Colour temperature 6000K (5% Toleranz)
Converter phase 32KHz
Corespeed 32MHz
PCS Aluboard
Conducting path structure smaller 0.3 mm
LED-Board Copper: Directbonding Thermalpad / Copperboard
Ambient temperature -30°C to + 55°C
Temperature control active
Connection cable highly flexible - 40 to + 80°C
LED Indicator 5 x RGB LED Osram
LED Backlight 2 x RGB LED Avago
Dimmlevels 11 steps from 0.3W (30 Lumens) to 45W (4500 Lumens)
Voltage indictor by RGB LED
Low-Battery warning lamphead by backlight
Discharged capacity by RGB LED
Reservetank depending on battery and type of use
Candlelight function 0.3W
Special modes Red Center LED
Short-Stroke-Pin 4 x hardcoated



































Here are some other lights, for size, against the Betty TLS and Wilma TL:

Wilma TL, Betty TLS, Zebralight S6330, Zebralight SC600 MKI, Zebralight SC52


----------



## shelm (Aug 27, 2013)

says ncr18650b.

so how many of these cells are in the Betty TL2S?


and for the 800$ money i could buy 4x TM15 from Fasttech with coupon code and produce 10000 ANSI lumens


----------



## karlthev (Aug 27, 2013)

True. 

If the only criteria in question is the amount of light generated (however one may wish to measure it), there are numerous means to generate it--and in doing so, easily beat the upcoming Betty TL2S. There are other factors involved in any light purchase..or avoidance however. This new light is tempting since I own a Wilma and have found it to be a great performer and beautifully made as well. This new entry, in a headlamp configuration, may just be in the wings so to speak...



Karl


----------



## tonkem (Aug 27, 2013)

shelm said:


> says ncr18650b.
> 
> so how many of these cells are in the Betty TL2S?
> 
> ...



Size matters when we are speaking about lights, at least it does to me  Having the betty and the wilma flashlights, I love the form factor and they are much less bulky than the Zebralight S6330. I do really like the S6330 as well, though.


----------



## a.lber.to (Aug 28, 2013)

shelm said:


> so how many of these cells are in the Betty TL2S?



Two in the 3.3Ah battery and four in the 6.6Ah.


----------



## shelm (Aug 28, 2013)

a.lber.to said:


> Two in the 3.3Ah battery



Thanks!
Betty TL2S runs off *2x18650* in series, 7.2V 3.3Ah, and produces *4500 ANSI lumens*? Must be *6A* current draw from each cell then. Each XM-L2 emitter emitting *750lm* (750x6 = 4500). And flashlight weighs *290grams* only including the ~140g accupack? 30mins runtime on highest mode.

This light is smaller than SX25L3 which weighs ~*460g *including 3x18650 and produces *2375 ANSI lumens*. 

Erh. I think Lupine is now technology leader. Beats Zebralight, Armytek, Eagletac, Foursevens, just anybody else!


----------



## a.lber.to (Aug 28, 2013)

Shelm, bear in mind that mine is just speculation in terms of the number of cells in each battery.

I am assuming that given the 7.2V, the batteries must be wired in serial pairs. Therefore, with a 3.3Ah stated capacity and knowing they use 3400mAh cells, this would indicate only two cells. If you then consider that the outer diameter of their battery tube is 39mm, and that the diameter of a 18650 cell is normally 18mm, I do not see how they could be fitting four of them in that space - counting the outer wall thickness, two side-by-side would barely fit as it is. Hence my assumption that there would only be two cells in there... but maybe I am wrong?

If you look at their website, you will see that they do have battery packs with cells arranged in multiples of 4, but these have a square section and are rated double the Ah...


----------



## a.lber.to (Aug 28, 2013)

shelm said:


> Erh. I think Lupine is now technology leader. Beats Zebralight, Armytek, Eagletac, Foursevens, just anybody else!



I would suppose that this depends on how long the Betty TL2-S manages to stay in 45W mode before kicking down to 34W (which is still a respectable 3500 lumen!) for thermal management... 

From the Betty TL-2 user guide:
_"The ambient temperature and the use of high power levels can reduce power to the LEDs, thus reducing their brightness, to avoid overheating the LEDs and other electronics. The actual reduction is indicated by the status LEDs: e.g., after a certain period of time, 4 of the 5 blue status LEDs will be lit, indicating that the power has been reduced from 45W in order to protect the unit from heat damage."_

I should be able to tell you more next week, once I receive mine.


----------



## shelm (Aug 28, 2013)

a.lber.to said:


> Shelm, bear in mind that mine is just speculation in terms of the number of cells in each battery.





> [h=2]Batterytank 3.3 Ah[/h]Material CNC-milled, aluminum 6061-T6, shot-peen
> 
> Battery 7.2V 3.3Ah
> 
> ...



1 cell weighs ~50g, so the accupack cannot contain 3 cells (150g > 145g). 4 cells no way. 2 cells should be correct. I am looking at Betty TL2S 4500lm.

I hope you got a nice discount on it, it's so expensive compared to SX25L3!!


----------



## a.lber.to (Aug 28, 2013)

Ordered mine direct from the factory, and paid full retail unfortunately...


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 28, 2013)

a.lber.to said:


> Ordered mine direct from the factory, and paid full retail unfortunately...


 hi there, did you get yours yet..? I am waiting here in the states as i am buying both the Bettry R14 4500 Lumen Bike Light as wel las the Betty TL2 but dont have mine yet. I never heard of Lupine giving big discount on new models of anything..Why would they..?


----------



## a.lber.to (Aug 28, 2013)

I am told it will be shipped at the end of this week, so I should have it at some point next week. I cannot wait! 

CORRECTION: Just got my UPS shipping notification: yay!!! Should be in my hands by Friday...


----------



## shelm (Aug 28, 2013)

bulbmogul said:


> I never heard of Lupine giving big discount on new models of anything..Why would they..?



because most money is earned by the retailer.
as with all strong brands (i don't consider lupine a strong brand though) in a healthy classic distribution chain, the cost price of the article is between 33% and 50% of the MAP. so if the list price is 545€ incl vat plus shipping, then the dealer may get it for 180-270€ depending on the actual scheme.

well.

never mind.


----------



## a.lber.to (Aug 28, 2013)

While that is certainly true, in most distribution/retail agreements there is a clause which stipulates that if the manufacturer does any direct sales, they will not do so below the normal public recommended retail price, exactly because it would otherwise be too simple for them to undercut their retailers.


----------



## a.lber.to (Aug 30, 2013)

a.lber.to said:


> Should be in my hands by Friday...



Sigh... won't be here before Monday...


----------



## tonkem (Aug 30, 2013)

a.lber.to said:


> Sigh... won't be here before Monday...



You must be in Europe? US has a holiday on Monday.... Be sure to post your impressions and pics when you receive


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 30, 2013)

tonkem said:


> You must be in Europe? US has a holiday on Monday.... Be sure to post your impressions and pics when you receive


 I am also waiting on mine here in USA, however i did just get in my new Lupine Piko 1200 Lumen Flashlight that you can hide in the palm of your hand..WOW this little duffer is sweat..


----------



## bluemax_1 (Aug 30, 2013)

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=de&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.taschenlampen-forum.de%2Flupine%2F26811-lupine-betty-tl2-tl2s-4500-lumen-test-messungen-bilder.html

German review of the TL2S with lots of pics. If you have to have the latest, greatest and brightest (in a comparatively tiny package), this is definitely the light for you. Me, I think at 1/3 - 1/4 the price, I'll stick to my TM26 (and X6) for the time being.

That headlamp on the other hand... I don't think there's ANYONE else producing a headlamp with these brightness levels. Might be the ticket for crazy folks bombing down a mountainside on a downhill bike full tilt at night.


Max


----------



## a.lber.to (Sep 3, 2013)

OK, so I received my Lupine Betty TL2 light yesterday, but I admit that I have had very little time to play around with it. So here are just a few very first impressions...

It is incredibly small, and light. Really. And it is amazingly well built and finished. The whole thing just oozes quality. The precision that the battery threads in with, the fit and finish of all the components, the wonderful Charger One, everything is top notch.

I set it to start with the red light (to allow me to use the light without compromising my night vision by first having to go through a white light level), and then cycle through the 2W, 22W and 45W modes (these last three modes are actually the default levels it comes shipped with). The red light at 0.8W (I would guess around 80 lumen) is bright, and quite pleasant to use. Going from the 2W to the 22W mode is a definite eye opener, FAR more so than going from 22W to 45W. In fact, though logic and physics explain why this would be so, the last step up is surprisingly underwhelming coming from 22W. Bear in mind, however, that I only tried it indoors thus far, and I expect to be pleasantly surprised when I get the opportunity to take it outdoors.

My only gripe with the light, and I feel it is an important one, is that when used indoors at normal room temperature (let's say 22 degrees Celsius), the light is only capable of staying at 45W for a couple of minutes before stepping down to 34W, then again to 28W after a couple more minutes, and then again to 22W. I have yet lo leave it sitting longer to see how low it drops due to thermal control, but given the temperature of the light at that stage (uncomfortable to hold) I suspect it will actually go even lower. This means that unless you live in the arctic, or plan to use it only in blizzard conditions, its usefulness as a hand-held 4500 lumen light is severely limited! Granted, the laws of physics are what they are, so this is to be expected given the small (tiny, really) size/mass of the light, but I suspect that this Lupine 6 x XM-L2 design works much better as a bike- or helmet-mounted light, where the relative wind would give it all the cooling it needs, than as a handheld flashlight (at least at normal ambient temperatures and walking speed). 

:sigh:


----------



## tonkem (Sep 3, 2013)

a.lber.to said:


> OK, so I received my Lupine Betty TL2 light yesterday, but I admit that I have had very little time to play around with it. So here are just a few very first impressions...
> 
> It is incredibly small, and light. Really. And it is amazingly well built and finished. The whole thing just oozes quality. The precision that the battery threads in with, the fit and finish of all the components, the wonderful Charger One, everything is top notch.
> 
> ...



Is the drop down from 4500 lumens to the next level noticeable? I have never noticed my Betty TLS 2600 lumen light step down by any perceivable manner. 

Seems I may need to reconsider buying this one, other than the fact that you can program the levels, versus taking what they give you. I really like that. Being that I already have 3 Lupines, Piko X duo 750 lumens, wilma TL at 1100 lumens and Betty TL/S at 2600 lumens...... have an extra battery though just asking for an additional head


----------



## Mike9028 (Sep 3, 2013)

> My only gripe with the light, and I feel it is an important one, is that when used indoors at normal room temperature (let's say 22 degrees Celsius), the light is only capable of staying at 45W for a couple of minutes before stepping down to 34W, then again to 28W after a couple more minutes, and then again to 22W. I have yet lo leave it sitting longer to see how low it drops due to thermal control, but given the temperature of the light at that stage (uncomfortable to hold) I suspect it will actually go even lower. This means that unless you live in the arctic, or plan to use it only in blizzard conditions, its usefulness as a hand-held 4500 lumen light is severely limited! Granted, the laws of physics are what they are, so this is to be expected given the small (tiny, really) size/mass of the light, but I suspect that this Lupine 6 x XM-L2 design works much better as a bike- or helmet-mounted light, where the relative wind would give it all the cooling it needs, than as a handheld flashlight (at least at normal ambient temperatures and walking speed)


Thank you for this information. I live in Phoenix, AZ, one of the hottest places in the world. I will def have to reconsider buying this light, at least in flashlight form.


----------



## tonkem (Sep 3, 2013)

I emailed the guys at Gretna bikes to see if this behavior is normal. Will post back with what they respond with.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Sep 4, 2013)

a.lber.to said:


> OK, so I received my Lupine Betty TL2 light yesterday, but I admit that I have had very little time to play around with it. So here are just a few very first impressions...
> 
> It is incredibly small, and light. Really. And it is amazingly well built and finished. The whole thing just oozes quality. The precision that the battery threads in with, the fit and finish of all the components, the wonderful Charger One, everything is top notch.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, were you hand holding the light or letting it sit during the test? I'm curious as to how much difference hand heatsinking makes.


Max


----------



## a.lber.to (Sep 4, 2013)

A little of both. But when you hold it in your hands, the heat sinking is completely uncovered. However, you are right in thinking that holding it could possibly slightly worsen the situation, because the body of the battery also gets VERY hot (hence it is also acting as a heat sink). If you look at the thermal camera picture in the German review which was linked above, you will see that the area you hold which is closest to the head gets to be well over 50 degrees Celsius...


----------



## Pöbel (Sep 4, 2013)

Holding it will actually improve the situation as the light is then cooled by your blood. This may sound strange but as soon as the light exceeds your body temperature holding it with bare hands will actually cool it.

BUT, a light this size is never designed for continuous operation on max without stepdown. Consider the higher levels a burst mode. Light up everything for a limited time and then return to a "more reasonable" level.


----------



## a.lber.to (Sep 4, 2013)

Indeed, you are right on both counts. It is just that holding a light which is at 55 degrees or so is not really comfortable with your bare hands... When I cook steak "sous-vide", I put it in a 51.5 degrees water bath!!!!


----------



## tonkem (Sep 4, 2013)

Here was the US disbributor's response regarding the quick stepdown of the TL2 

We ran this past Stefan in Germany and he sent us along to this review for more info on heat build up and the resulting light stepdown.http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/l...0-lumen-test-messungen-bilder.html#post343665




See the charts and infrared shots about midway down....


The Betty TL 2 is capable of 4500 Lumens - but will only stay there with sufficient airflow. Standing still or in a hot environment it will stepdown to save itself from burning up.


Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Pöbel said:


> Holding it will actually improve the situation as the light is then cooled by your blood. This may sound strange but as soon as the light exceeds your body temperature holding it with bare hands will actually cool it.
> 
> BUT, a light this size is never designed for continuous operation on max without stepdown. Consider the higher levels a burst mode. Light up everything for a limited time and then return to a "more reasonable" level.





a.lber.to said:


> Indeed, you are right on both counts. It is just that holding a light which is at 55 degrees or so is not really comfortable with your bare hands... When I cook steak "sous-vide", I put it in a 51.5 degrees water bath!!!!



What he/we meant is that if you conduct the test holding the light the entire time, a living human hand will conduct heat away from the light due to blood flow and depending on how much heat the light generates, and how quickly, the light might not reach as high a temperature due to the hand-heatsinking.

I've tried this on smaller lights with no thermal stepdown. If you turn the light on and place it on a table, it gets hot enough that after 5 minutes, it may be too hot to pick up comfortably. If I hold it in my hand from the moment I turn it on, although I can feel it get quite warm, it never gets to the point where it's too hot to hold and it will stay like this for an hour (till the battery goes flat).

The question is whether the TL2's heat conduction to the body of the flashlight and the subsequent heat conduction from the flashlight's body to a bare hand is sufficient to cope with the heat the light produces.

A hand heatsink can actually be more effective than airflow at walking speeds if the air temperature is above a certain temp (70f?) because air isn't the greatest thermal conductor (which is why jackets and coats trap air for thermal insulation).

The whole compromise between light output vs size and thermal capacity, coupled with the cost and the fact that 4500lm isn't really going to look too much brighter than 3500lm is why I'll be sticking with my TM26 and X6.

That headlamp on the other hand. I wonder what speeds at what ambient temp will be sufficient to air cool it at maximum, though realistically speaking, 1500-2000 lumens would still be brighter than most any other headlamp available.


Max


----------



## tonkem (Sep 6, 2013)

I am thinking I will have to pick up one of the TL2 heads to use on my TL battery  Runtime is only slightly less than the new 6.6 ah battery . Hard to resist...... Will have to wait til October for the release to Gretna though.


----------



## tonkem (Sep 6, 2013)

Too bad they did not update the Wilma as well to 2800 Lumens in the flashlight form. I really like the form factor of the Wilma. They have the headlamp and bike light in the Wilma format at 2800 lumens with the new programming, but not in flashlight form. Hmmm.


----------



## tonkem (Sep 7, 2013)

a.lber.to said:


> OK, so I received my Lupine Betty TL2 light yesterday, but I admit that I have had very little time to play around with it. So here are just a few very first impressions...
> 
> It is incredibly small, and light. Really. And it is amazingly well built and finished. The whole thing just oozes quality. The precision that the battery threads in with, the fit and finish of all the components, the wonderful Charger One, everything is top notch.
> 
> ...



a.lber.to, any more information after you have played with the TL2 for a bit? Any other impressions? Did you get the 6.6 ah battery or the 3.3 ah battery? Any beamshots versus other lights? 

Thanks again.


----------



## bulbmogul (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone here yet receive a Betty TL2 that was ordered and shipped here in USA..? Im still waiting..


----------



## tonkem (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone else have any comments on this light? Gretna has them in stock now, anyone else get one?


----------



## meatyinternalbacksupport (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi All,

Hope this is an appropriate first post. 
This is the only thread in the forums on this beautiful beast so it was the only logical place for me to ask the following as I have a keen interest in this flashlight...

Does anyone know of anything out there equivalent or potentially better than this flashlight in terms of pocketable size and sheer lumens? I've done a number of searches but failed to come up with anything else out there that is in the same neighbourhood as the kit Lupine is chucking out.
I'm looking for an absolute pocket rocket with a good 'turn the night to day' flood on it and this looks to tick all the boxes from what I've seen of it. However, before dropping such a large amount of £££ on such a beast I wanted to be sure that there wasn't anything else out there that comes close to it for size and performance.

Cheers,

Meaty


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello Meaty, welcome to CPF. It would be good if you would start your own thread with your question. Go to the forum, Recommend me a light for......., and post it there. You are sort of hijacking this thread. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## meatyinternalbacksupport (Nov 14, 2013)

Please accept my sincere apologies Bill and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Brokerdan (Dec 18, 2013)

It wasn't really clarified it this thread or in the US store http://gretnabikes.com/betty_class.asp, but as I can tell, there are 2 models the 3.3aH model is known as TLS S, this coming from this site http://www.lupine2013.de/products/flashlights also listed in the manual posted before. 
As for the battery size they are using Panasonic NCR18650B http://www.lupine2013.de/products/batteries/batterytank_6_6_ah/

This is a good place to see their whole product list and expected retail prices, http://www.lupine2013.de/files/documents/Retailpricelist2014.pdf I see that you can use any 55mm lens with the light but the only one they offer is the diffusor. 

Can anyone tell if these http://gretnabikes.com/betty_caps.asp or http://www.lupine2013.de/products/accessories/frontcap_betty/ colored caps are for the TL2? 

I will say this 4500 lumen, cool charger, 2nd rgb led, nice look, but for a $1-2k light (with extra batteries and lenses and stuff) and especially the fact that it has a mount for 1/4 photo-thread, it better come with that cool remote control that the Betty R head lamps use too! Still on my wish list none the less


----------



## tonkem (Dec 18, 2013)

Brokerdan said:


> It wasn't really clarified it this thread or in the US store http://gretnabikes.com/betty_class.asp, but as I can tell, there are 2 models the 3.3aH model is known as TLS S, this coming from this site http://www.lupine2013.de/products/flashlights also listed in the manual posted before.
> As for the battery size they are using Panasonic NCR18650B http://www.lupine2013.de/products/batteries/batterytank_6_6_ah/
> 
> This is a good place to see their whole product list and expected retail prices, http://www.lupine2013.de/files/documents/Retailpricelist2014.pdf I see that you can use any 55mm lens with the light but the only one they offer is the diffusor.
> ...




No, the colored caps you mentioned are for the Betty TL(s) only, not the new TL2. TL2 does not come with the remote either.


----------



## tonkem (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone have any more comments on this light? Beamshots would be nice against other Lupine products. Thanks for your help.


----------

